
Sony hackers 'shared' stolen employee login data - kartikkumar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30632711
======
dang
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8810251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8810251).

------
yeukhon
> Lizard Squad members are all based in European nations, said the senior
> member.

Yeah I really have no doubt if intelligence aren't already aware of their true
identity even before the attack. They seem to have been running their business
for a while given they control a large botnet.

Here is one thing worth asking people who have studied criminal minds. Most
attackers prefer to remain untraceable and anonomyous behind monitor. Few
would do interview. So why not come out and celebrate your success without a
mask? Fear of prosecution? I mean after all I am well sure intelligence across
Europe know them
([http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02g06gs](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02g06gs)
judging the English very fluent I say).

------
nemo
The Lizard Squad clown brigade seem to really thrive off negative attention.
Congrats, script-kiddies, everyone everywhere really thinks poorly of you now.

~~~
fizzbatter
I feel like you're being sarcastic about your "congrats", but it is quite the
congratulations, based on your first statement.

They thrive off this, and appear to seek attention above all else. So.. yea,
this is actually quite big for them. I'm not saying i approve of them in the
slightest, i'm simply saying that your sarcasm was less sarcastic and more
entirely accurate, imo.

~~~
nemo
Your understanding of sarcasm is highly nuanced.

------
java-man
Oh, no, no, it's Russ^H^H^H^H North Korea!

